

Can Python replace PHP as a server side language? - samuellevy
https://plus.google.com/u/0/106072126438891541517/posts/HJ568qwxMcp

======
jychang
What's the point of this post? It's a link to a forum discussion that's been
gone over a million times, 10 years ago, let alone now.

Both python and PHP are very mature, backend languages for web development.
This subject might have been debatable in 2003, but for heaven's sake it's
2013, the fact that this is on HN is beyond me. A better question would be
something like "what is the future replacement for RoR/node in 10 years"

------
nobleach
Not if you're stuck using Windows as a server.

